# Best air intake for 6.0



## SJUGTO (Sep 30, 2009)

what is the best air intake for the 6.0?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If there was a best, the other companies would be out of business. They are all about the same. Just buy the one you like the looks of the most. I bought the KNN one cause its simple.


----------



## GTO_06 (Sep 12, 2009)

i got a AEM Brute force intake on my 06 and i love it. ill take pics if u wanna c how it sits.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Vararam =P


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2009)

We've done more than a few of the K&N's here, and everyone leaves happy, with good feedback.
Dan


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Trick Flow Specialties TFS-23070 - Trick Flow® TFXâ„¢ Cold Air Intake Kits - Overview - SummitRacing.com
This is what i bought... It is a 63 series K&N intake $219 instead of $299. Says trick flo specialties and shows no k&n markings in the picture but its the exact same k&n intake you would buy from k&n at a cheaper price. You cant beat the price and im very happy with it.
you need part number 23069 for 2004 GTO or 23070 for 05 GTO from summit racing


----------



## kevinh430 (Oct 1, 2009)

i bought the aem brute force and i love it


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

got the KNN in my 06' works just gine. gives off a nice whistle


----------



## GTO_06 (Sep 12, 2009)

goat400 said:


> got the KNN in my 06' works just gine. gives off a nice whistle


yea my AEM gives off a good whistle 2


----------



## Stang Eater (Oct 6, 2009)

*Best Intake*

I bought a Volant CAI off eBay. It works wonders as far as a CAI can do. It looks sexy too.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I like this one.
I just got it!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The Vararam is indeed nice, but no replacement filter available... wtf?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Stang Eater said:


> I bought a Volant CAI off eBay. It works wonders as far as a CAI can do. It looks sexy too.


it a good looks mod but they are fairly restrictive especially with the lid on it. many have dynoed back to back with the lid and and off and proven that.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Its washable.
The tests I looked at said it pulled up to 2100cfm with the baffels taken out.

I'm happy with it and it does feel like it pulls better than with my AEM.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Are there baffles inside the filter?


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

I have the K&N hai and will be switching to the Vararam soon, I'm more interested in performance than the looks of it.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The vararam gave me lower iat over the k&n


----------



## shiftR (Jul 31, 2008)

The Vararam and a diablo tune gave me about a half second better 1/4 mile time and 4mph gain. I believe all I want now are some JBA shorties, and my daily driver just might be sub 13 consistently. On my faster(quicker) run, I could not find 4th gear, but if I had, I believe I would have been near 13.0 and close to 110mph. Damn these are fun cars!!


----------

